# 330ci Aero Kit



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, I read a post a few days back by a user (who's name I can't remember) commenting on how he liked the look of the 330 Aero kit more than Performance Package cosmetic upgrades (alcantara and 135 wheels excluded). It was my understanding that they were pretty similar, (front-lip, rear spoiler, etc...) but I must be wrong. Does anyone know what exactly the differences are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

this is the Aero kit


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

One more Aero Kit

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71357


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> One more Aero Kit
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71357


wow even BMW photoshops the wheels on


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bluetree211 said:


> wow even BMW photoshops the wheels on]


I scanned that photo from the Accessories catalog, I don't think that it's photoshop.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> I scanned that photo from the Accessories catalog, I don't think that it's photoshop.


The front and rear wheels look EXACTLY the same, shadows, placement, even the location of the calipers (I believe the rear brakes should be slightly higher on the rotor)


----------



## drallafi (Nov 16, 2004)

bluetree211 said:


> wow even BMW photoshops the wheels on


Hey, that does look pretty good :thumbup: . I like the front lip on the Performance Package better, but the side trimming looks like an E36 M3. Thanks for the pics, guys!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

bluetree211 said:


> The front and rear wheels look EXACTLY the same, shadows, placement, even the location of the calipers (I believe the rear brakes should be slightly higher on the rotor)


Oh, good eye ! I haven't noticed that.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Not my cup o` meat....the front spoiler looks cheap & tacked-on, while that rear valance looks distinctly pseudo-Testarossa-ish....whatever happened to "clean" styling?

Regards,
Bob


----------

